# Michigan Youth Hunt



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good Morning Yesterday {SAT} Robert Patrick of RareEarth Custom Calls put on a special day for the Kids in CedarVille Mi { Far end of the U.P. eh!! }---What a Day it was --Parents would take their Kids out for a day of hunting or fishing than we're to come to his Church's Fellowship Hall for supper and to win prize's and did they recivied some Great Prizes----Thank you Bob for getting this going in Mich was a great turn out for the first year and many Happy young to Be Hunters-------sb------------Here's a few Pic's------------------------------------Thanks to all the Great sponsor's that gave to this specal event---WAY TO GO BOB* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Way cool.

I was hoping to hear how it went and now I know. Fantastic. Didn't hardly recognize ol' Bob without his coyote "costume and war paint."

Now, keep it up, boys!

Also, glad you could make the trip, Skip, and thanks for sharing the scenes for us.

Glad to have helped out and it sure looks like everyone took home some loot, and more importantly, a bit of wisdom from the experts and lifelong memories.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great as usual Skip, you and your buddies go above and beyond for the hunting youth in your area. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

These guys are many hundred miles apart, but I guess calling it "your" area still makes sense. Another world U.P. there and as nice a folk as you can meet.

Way to keep the tradition relevant and alive!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like a great time and always good to get the kids in the outdoors, Skip, should have gotten with me, I would have been glad to donate some calls. Dont forget for next year buddy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> These guys are many hundred miles apart, but I guess calling it "your" area still makes sense. Another world U.P. there and as nice a folk as you can meet.
> 
> Way to keep the tradition relevant and alive!


 Ya I thought of that when I said your area but figured these dedicated people will travel any distance in order to put on a successful event.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Only 360 mile round trip for me and* *100 driving around looking for coyotes out on the ice of Lake Huron **----some came as far as Lansing area---probable 400 one way for the Flatlanders* :biggrin: :biggrin: *-Bob Patrick --RareEarth set this all up---I'll let him know Ed Thanks . I Think Bob had a post on here about the Michigan youth hunt on here last fall-------have a Great Day GUYS------sb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

It was a great time good to see you and sharon there skip a big thank you to bob patrick and all the people that donated to this great event my great nephew got aton of great stuff and had a great timewe only made one set but it was on the big ice and the first time he had ever been out calling or on snowshoes little guy was in snow hip deep before I got them on him lol after that he wanted them snowshoes on got to love an 8 year old boy


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff, looks like the kids were taken care big time!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks and sounds like everyone had a great time. I see you gave away some very nice prizes also. Congratulations to all who help put the event on.


----------

